# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Bussilakko alkaa tiistaina 2.3.

## RSS

Bussilakko alkaa tiistaina 2.3.

Auto- ja Kuljetusalan Työntekijäliitto AKT on ilmoittanut aloittavansa kuljettajien lakon tiistaina 2. maaliskuuta klo 18. Ennen klo 18 lähteneet vuorot ajetaan päätepysäkille asti.

Lakko pysäyttää suuren osan Helsingin seudun bussiliikenteestä. Metro, raitiovaunut, lähijunat ja Suomenlinnan lautta kulkevat lakon aikana normaalisti.

Lakon piiriin kuuluvat Nobinan, Veolian, Pohjolan Liikenteen ja Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen liikennöimät linjat. Joitakin lakon piiriin kuuluvia linjoja ajetaan poikkeusaikatauluilla. Nämä aikataulut varmistuvat tiistain aikana ja niistä tiedotetaan erikseen.

Lakko vaikeuttaa työmatka- ja muuta liikennettä erityisesti niiltä alueilta, joilta ei ole raideliikenneyhteyksiä.
Eniten se vaikuttaa Vantaan ja Espoon sisäisiin yhteyksiin sekä seutulinjoihin. Helsingin sisällä haitat ovat vähäisemmät, sillä valtaosaa Helsingin sisäisistä bussilinjoista liikennöi Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy, joka ei ole lakon piirissä.

HSL:n linjoilla liikennöivistä bussiyhtiöistä lakon ulkopuolella ovat myös Westendin Linja, Åbergin Linja, Taksikuljetus ja Tammelundin Liikenne. U-liikenteestä osa on lakon ulkopuolella.

Lakon aikana normaalisti liikennöivät linjat



Lue koko uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## ViviP

Tarkottaako klo 18 sitä, että bussit laittavat matkustajat ulos vaikka Länsiväylällä klo 18 vai sitä, että bussit lähtevät kohti varikkoa jo noin klo 17 tai vähän jälkeen?

Huomisia kulkuja tässä mietin  :Mad:

----------


## aki

Luulisi että viimeistään huomenna aamulla julkaistaan lista illan viimeisistä lähdöistä niillä linjoilla joita lakko koskee, samaan tapaan kuin jouluaattona on tehty. Itse haluaisin tietää ajaako Veolia esimiesvoimin Vantaalla yhtään Kehä III:sta kulkevaa linjaa(esim 53) koska oma työpaikkani Ansatiellä jää muuten täysin mottiin kun kaikki kehää kulkevat linjat ovat Veolian hallussa!

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

Pohjolan Liikenteen kotisivulta löytyivätkin jo lakon aikaiset aikataulut. Kaukoliikenteen ja Finnair-bussin alapuolelta selviää, että HSL-liikenteestä Helsingin 67:aa ja Espoon 42:ta ajetaan harvakseltaan noin ruuhka-aikoina...

----------


## aki

Myös Åbergin sivuilla oli jo tiedote jossa kerrottiin ettei lakko vaikuta heidän liikennöimiin linjoihinsa, ilmoittavat myöhemmin mikäli ajavat omien vuorojensa lisäksi lisäliikennettä espoon sisäisellä linjalla 11. Nobinan ja Veolian sivuilla sen sijaan ei ole lakosta pienintäkään mainintaa vielä!

----------


## Miska

> Luulisi että viimeistään huomenna aamulla julkaistaan lista illan viimeisistä lähdöistä niillä linjoilla joita lakko koskee, samaan tapaan kuin jouluaattona on tehty. Itse haluaisin tietää ajaako Veolia esimiesvoimin Vantaalla yhtään Kehä III:sta kulkevaa linjaa(esim 53) koska oma työpaikkani Ansatiellä jää muuten täysin mottiin kun kaikki kehää kulkevat linjat ovat Veolian hallussa!


HSL asetti Veolian Vantaan linjoista 55:n tärkeysjärjestyksessä ensimmäiseksi, joten jos Veolia Vantaalla jotain ajaa niin todennäköisesti sitä. Ainoaksi Kehä III:n vartta palvelevaksi yhteydeksi jäänee linja 841. Lisäksi pienkalustolinja 15 ajaa Martinlaaksosta Tuupakan kautta Viinikanmetsään. 

Mitään virallista tietoa en ole nähnyt toimintatavoista lakon alkaessa, mutta olettaisin, että kaikki ennen klo 18:aa lähtevät paikallisliikenteen vuorot ajetaan loppuun asti. Kaukoliikenteessä voi mahdollisesti tulla tilanteita, että bussi ei ajakaan koko matkaa (koskee lähinnä vuoroja, joissa kuljettaja vaihtuu matkalla ja/tai jotka koostuvat useammasta eri liikenneluvasta) tai lähde ylipäänsä lainkaan vuorolleen, jos lähtöaika on lähellä klo 18:aa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Voisi sanoa, että PL:llä jopa yllättävän hyvin noita vuoroja. Ilmeisesti ajetaan rikkureilla, liittoon kuulumattomilla ja esimiehillä. En tosin tiedä, että kuinka paljon noita kahta ekana mainittuja oikein on..

----------


## aki

> HSL asetti Veolian Vantaan linjoista 55:n tärkeysjärjestyksessä ensimmäiseksi, joten jos Veolia Vantaalla jotain ajaa niin todennäköisesti sitä.


No juu kyllähän tuo 55 palvelee paljon tiheämpää asutusta kuin 53, Lentoaseman ainoaksi yhteydeksi taitaa jäädä PL:n finnair bussit jotka ajavat lakosta huolimatta 1/2h välein, eikös tuossa Finskin bussissa ole jokin kiinteä taksa eikä matkakortti käy?

----------


## Joona

Tutkin aikani kuluksi lakon vaikutuksia eri alueilla ja tämänkertainen lakko näyttäisi iskevän kaikkein pahiten Itä- ja Keski-Vantaalle. Länsi-Vantaalla seutuliikenne kulkee 474:ää lukuunottamatta normaalisti, mutta Hämeenlinnanväylän itäpuolella vantaalla liikkuvat vain linjat 75, 611, 730, 841. Lentokentän ainoaksi yhteydeksi jää 841. Ylästön alue jää täysin ilman joukkoliikennettä. Korson ympäristössä liikenne pelannee kohtuullisesti 75:n ja 730:n kulkiessa, mutta etelämpänä on turvauduttava junalle kävelyyn. Hakunila on myös varsin tehokkaasti motitettu, kun ainoa joukkoliikenneyhteys on vanhaa lahdentietä menevä 730, joka kulkee ruuhkassa 20 min välein.

Espoossa tilanne on huomattavasti parempi. Täysin vaille yheyksiä jäänee vain Niipperin ja Juvanmalmin alue Pohjois-Espoossa. Karakalliota ja Viherlaaksoa tosin palvelee vain pienkalustolinja 96H ja Laaksolahtea vain poikittaislinja 530. Ongelmia syntynee myös Olarissa, jonka ainoat yhteydet lakon aikana ovat 195 ja 505.

Helsingissä lakon vaikutukset näyttäisivät jäävän pieniksi. Kriittisin ilman joukkoliikenneyhteyttä jäävä kohde lienee Länsiterminaali. Pohjolan liikenne liikennöi 67:aa harvennetulla vuorovälillä, joten Torpparinmäkikään ei jää pussinperäksi. Itä-Pakilasta joutuu kävelemään Tuusulanväylälle, kun 64 ei kulje. Kulosaari jää pelkän metroaseman varaan, kun linjat 11,16, 58, 58B ja 59 ovat lakossa. Täysiä busseja lienee odotettavissa Tapanilan suunnalla, kun 72 ja 73 ovat poissa pelistä. Pitkiä kävelymatkoja metroasemille on luvassa myös Kontulassa, Myllypurossa ja Vartiokylässä, kun linjat 92, 94, 94A, 94B, 94V, 95, 97 ja 97V eivät kulje. Tuolla suunnalla lienee odotettavista tavallista suurempia kuormia jäljelle jäävillä linjoilla, kuten 78:lla Mellunmäessä ja Kivikossa. Veikkaisin myös, että uudet linjat 93A ja 93AK tulevat täyttymään lakon aikana varsin tehokkaasti, kun aiemmin U-linjoilla matkustaneet hyppäävät kyytiin. Lisäksi lakossa olevien 95:n ja 97:n matkustajia tulee varmasti 93:n kyytiin. Pitää toivoa, että sinne älytään laittaa isoa bussia myös pienkalustolähtöihin lakon aikana.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Lentokentän ainoaksi yhteydeksi jää 841. 
> 
> Espoossa tilanne on huomattavasti parempi. Täysin vaille yheyksiä jäänee vain Niipperin ja Juvanmalmin alue Pohjois-Espoossa. Karakalliota ja Viherlaaksoa tosin palvelee vain pienkalustolinja 96H ja Laaksolahtea vain poikittaislinja 530. Ongelmia syntynee myös Olarissa, jonka ainoat yhteydet lakon aikana ovat 195 ja 505.


Finnair-bussi  näkyy ajavan harvennetusti, joten ei lentokenttä ilman vuoroja jää.

Tuo 96H kulkee sunnuntaisin, joten siitä ei kauheasti iloa ole.

----------


## Tonttu18

Jäävätkö Capacityn viisi viimeistä vuoroa ajamatta?

----------


## aki

> Espoossa tilanne on huomattavasti parempi.


No ei se ole paljon sen parempi kuin Vantaallakaan! Keski-espoo on aika motissa kun linjat 15,18,35,43,106,109 ja 110 ovat lakossa. Etelä-espoossa Haukilahdesta,Westendistä ja Matinkylästä pääsee suhteellisen hyvin Hesaan linjoilla 111,112 ja 503 mutta Soukka-Kivenlahti alueella ainoa yhteys taitaa olla PL:n 42:n muutamat vuorot ja WL:n muutama alihankintalähtö linjoilla 143,145 ja 147. Espoossa tosin ajaa useita Poikkitaisseutulinjoja jotka eivät kuulu lakon piiriin kuten 501,503,505,506 ja 510. Pohjois-Espoo on lähes täysin Nobinan valloittama alue joten sieltä ainoat mahdollisuudet päästä Helsinkin ovat 339 ja 345 Vihdintieltä.

----------


## Joona

> No ei se ole paljon sen parempi kuin Vantaallakaan! Keski-espoo on aika motissa kun linjat 15,18,35,43,106,109 ja 110 ovat lakossa. Etelä-espoossa Haukilahdesta,Westendistä ja Matinkylästä pääsee suhteellisen hyvin Hesaan linjoilla 111,112 ja 503 mutta Soukka-Kivenlahti alueella ainoa yhteys taitaa olla PL:n 42:n muutamat vuorot ja WL:n muutama alihankintalähtö linjoilla 143,145 ja 147. Espoossa tosin ajaa useita Poikkitaisseutulinjoja jotka eivät kuulu lakon piiriin kuten 501,503,505,506 ja 510. Pohjois-Espoo on lähes täysin Nobinan valloittama alue joten sieltä ainoat mahdollisuudet päästä Helsinkin ovat 339 ja 345 Vihdintieltä.


Otan sanani takaisin. Tilanne Espoossa on Vantaata parempi, muttei kovinkaan paljoa. Länsi-Vantaan keskustayhteydethän toimivat kohtuullisen hyvin. Ja radan varressa yhteys toki pelaa Vantaalla kuin Espoossakin. Vantaalla täydellisessä motissa on pohjoinen Länsi-Vantaa, Ylästö ja Vaarala. Pahin tilanne Vantaalla lienee kuitenkin Hakunilassa, missä yhteydet ovat 730:n varassa. Sisäisiä linjoja Vantaalla liikkuu kaksi, jotka kumpikin ovat liityntälinjoja.

Espoossa motissa ovat Virherlaakso ja Kehä III ja Vihdintien välinen alue. Laaksolahdessa kulkee sentään 530. Näemmä katsoin äsken väärin tuota Soukan ja Espoonlahden tilannetta. Siellähän ei tosiaan liikennettä tuota 42:ta ja alihankintalähtöjä lukuunottamatta ole - mitä nyt 160K:n muutama lähtö Kivenlahden tilannetta helpottavat.

----------


## salama

> Jäävätkö Capacityn viisi viimeistä vuoroa ajamatta?


 :Very Happy:  kaipa sitä nyt joku esimies ehtii pyörittelemään... Helsingissä ei tosiaa kaaosta edessä... Metroonkin moni kuitenkin jaksaa kävellä...

----------


## wade

> Mitään virallista tietoa en ole nähnyt toimintatavoista lakon alkaessa, mutta olettaisin, että kaikki ennen klo 18:aa lähtevät paikallisliikenteen vuorot ajetaan loppuun asti. Kaukoliikenteessä voi mahdollisesti tulla tilanteita, että bussi ei ajakaan koko matkaa (koskee lähinnä vuoroja, joissa kuljettaja vaihtuu matkalla ja/tai jotka koostuvat useammasta eri liikenneluvasta) tai lähde ylipäänsä lainkaan vuorolleen, jos lähtöaika on lähellä klo 18:aa.


Onko kaikilta jäänyt lukematta tuo itse uutinen?  :Very Happy: 

"Ennen klo 18 lähteneet vuorot ajetaan päätepysäkille asti."

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:19 ----------

Olisiko muuten ollut kannattavaa ajaa esimerkiksi 67:n sijasta 09N:ää arkisin lakon aikana, aamuisin "väärään suuntaan" ja iltapäiväruuhkassa samoin kuin aamuyöllä..?

EDIT klo 9.02: Nobinan sivuilta löytyy nyt linkki johonkin Bussilakko-uutiseen, mutta linkki vie vain Nobina-konsernin etusivulle... http://www.nobina.com/fi/Finland/Uutiset/

----------


## ViviP

> Onko kaikilta jäänyt lukematta tuo itse uutinen? 
> "Ennen klo 18 lähteneet vuorot ajetaan päätepysäkille asti."


Lainaamaasi kohtaa ei ollut uutisessa eilen, kun kirjoitin ensimmäisen viestini ketjuun. Ja jos oikein tarkkaan katsot, niin huomaat että aloitusviestiä on kuin onkin muokattu. :Wink: 

Selventävä tieto lakon aloitushetkestä oli kuitenkin erittäin oleellinen. Kiitos infosta.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Helsingin Sanomien keskustelupalstalla annettiin linkki tällaiseen blogiin, jossa pyritään kertomaan, mikä on tilanne eri puolilla maata lakon aikana.

Amperin sivuilla ilmoitetaan, että Amperin liikenne toimii normaalisti lakon aikana. Aikataulusivuilta näkee mitkä linjan 190 vuorot on kulussa. Helsingin päästä nämä ovat arkisin 13:25, 16:10 ja 16:55 lähtevät vuorot ja toisesta suunnasta Kirkkonummen tienhaaran kohdalla 8:00, 9:35 ja 15:30 pysähtyvät vuorot. Espoon aikataulukirjassa ilmoitetaan ajat Pikkala th:n mukaan. Helsinkiin menevät Amperin ajamat vuorot arkisin linjalla 190 ovat nämä: 7:50, 9:30 ja 15:25 (Pikkala th.). Tuo Pikkalan tienhaaran kohdalla 9:30 pysähtyvä vuoro kulkee myös lauantaisin ja Helsingistä lähtee lauantaisin 14:30 Amperin ajama vuoro. 

Kivenlahtelaisia nämä Amperin ajamat vuorot eivät juuri kuitenkaan hyödytä, koska Kauklahdenväylän kohdalla ei Länsiväylällä ole bussipysäkkejä. Martinsillan kohdalta sentään pysäkit löytyy. Kauklahdenväylän kohdalle pitäisi saada pysäkit muutenkin mitä pikimmin ja myös pikavuorot niille pysähtymään. Tällä hetkellä pikavuorot eivät pysähdy lainkaan Ison Omenan ja Kirkkonummen tienhaaran välillä.

----------


## teme

HSL:n tiedotussivu on kerrankin oikein hyvä, selkeästi kerrottu mitkä linjat ajetaan, mitkä ei ja millä on poikkeusaikataulut:
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/matkustajanopas...t/default.aspx

----------


## Joona

Ovatkohan nuo HSL:n sivuilla ilmoitetut poikkeusliikennejärjestelyt kuinka lopullisia? Espoonlahden ja Soukan poikkeusliikennejärjestely vaikuttaa siltä, että sieltä saadaan täysillä busseilla todennkäköisesti suurin osa halukkaista kuljetettua. Tapiolan lisäliikennelinja 105X lienee myöskin varsin tarpeellinen.

Sinäällään käy järkeen, että suurin raiteeton säteittäinen liikennekäytävä on pyritty hoitamaan kuntoon. Linjojen 132, 143, 145, 147 ja 150 poikkeusliikennejärjestely ilmeisesti koostuu sekä Westendin linjan alihankitavuoroista, että Veolian esimiesvuoroista. Espoon linjalla 11 pyörii ilmeisesti yksinäinen Åbergin auto. Pohjolan liikenne näyttää ajavan esimiesvoimin Helsingissä 67 ja Espoossa 42. Tästä päättelisin 105X:llä pyörivän Nobinan esimiesvuoroja, kun ei millään Nobinan edes supistettua liikennettä ole. Liekköhän CapaCitykin huomenna bongattavissa Tapiolan ja Kampin väliltä.

Hivenen ihmetyttää se, ettei Itä-Vantaalle ole tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan järjestetty minkäänlaista lisäliikennettä. Pahin tilanne lakosta näyttäisi tulevan Hakunilan kerrostalolähiöön, jonka läpi ei kulje yhtäkään bussia. Vierestä menee kahdesti tunnissa linja 730, joka lienee kuitenkin kohtuu täynnä jo Hakunilan tasolle saapuessaan ollessaan ainoa Lahdenväylän ympäristöä Hakunilan pohjoispuolella palveleva linja.

----------


## teme

> Hivenen ihmetyttää se, ettei Itä-Vantaalle ole tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan järjestetty minkäänlaista lisäliikennettä. Pahin tilanne lakosta näyttäisi tulevan Hakunilan kerrostalolähiöön, jonka läpi ei kulje yhtäkään bussia. Vierestä menee kahdesti tunnissa linja 730, joka lienee kuitenkin kohtuu täynnä jo Hakunilan tasolle saapuessaan ollessaan ainoa Lahdenväylän ympäristöä Hakunilan pohjoispuolella palveleva linja.


Aiheen ohi, mutta se Lahden väylän itäpuolinen Vantaa ei vaan kiinnosta edes Vantaalla ketään, mistä tämä on taas yksi esimerkki. Viimeksi liiityntäsuunnitelmissa ehdotettiin että se jätettäisiin Tikkurilaan kulkevan liityntäliikenteen varaan. Ja jostain syystä Hakunilan metro, joka voisi olla oikeasti järkevä, ei myöskään kiinnosta ketään...

----------


## Miska

> Aiheen ohi, mutta se Lahden väylän itäpuolinen Vantaa ei vaan kiinnosta edes Vantaalla ketään, mistä tämä on taas yksi esimerkki. Viimeksi liiityntäsuunnitelmissa ehdotettiin että se jätettäisiin Tikkurilaan kulkevan liityntäliikenteen varaan. Ja jostain syystä Hakunilan metro, joka voisi olla oikeasti järkevä, ei myöskään kiinnosta ketään...


Mahdatkohan muistaa ihan oikein? Ei niissä suunnitelmissa minun tietääkseni suunniteltu Hakunilan alueen seutulinjojen 740, 741 ja 742 lakkauttamista. Lisäksi linja 731 kaavailtiin siirrettäväksi Lahdentielle, jolloin sekin palvelisi Lahdenväylän itäpuolisia asuinalueita. 

Mitä tulee tähän lakkoaiheeseen, on Veolia ilmoittanut ajavansa linjaa 62 aamulla ja iltapäivällä 20 minuutin välein. Tällöin pystytään tarjoamaan Hakunilasta vaihtoyhteys sekä metroon että junaan, lisäksi on mahdollista vaihtaa Jakomäessä linjalle 77.

----------


## aki

Ilta-uutisisssa kerrottiin jo että osapuolet ovat palanneet neuvottelupöytään joten mahdollisuus lakon päättymiseen heti alkuunsa siis on!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ilta-uutisisssa kerrottiin jo että osapuolet ovat palanneet neuvottelupöytään


Hesarin mukaan neuvottelut eivät missään vaiheessa ole edes lakanneet.

----------


## Jufo

> Sinäällään käy järkeen, että suurin raiteeton säteittäinen liikennekäytävä on pyritty hoitamaan kuntoon. Linjojen 132, 143, 145, 147 ja 150 poikkeusliikennejärjestely ilmeisesti koostuu sekä Westendin linjan alihankitavuoroista, että Veolian esimiesvuoroista. Espoon linjalla 11 pyörii ilmeisesti yksinäinen Åbergin auto. Pohjolan liikenne näyttää ajavan esimiesvoimin Helsingissä 67 ja Espoossa 42. Tästä päättelisin 105X:llä pyörivän Nobinan esimiesvuoroja, kun ei millään Nobinan edes supistettua liikennettä ole. Liekköhän CapaCitykin huomenna bongattavissa Tapiolan ja Kampin väliltä.


Kuulin tänään CapaCityssä, että se lähtisi takaisin Saksaan jo tiistaina klo 18 lakon alettua, joten sitä ei varmaankaan enää nähdä. Viime lakon aikana Tyllilän nivel näkyi linjalla 143. Onko mahdollisuuksia, että se olisi lakon korvausliikenteessä taas?

----------


## aki

> Hesarin mukaan neuvottelut eivät missään vaiheessa ole edes lakanneet.


No eikös nuo neuvottelut eilen katkenneet kun AKT hylkäsi valtakunnansovittelijan sovintoesityksen? Ainakaan vielä eilen illalla osapuolilla ei ollut tietoa neuvottelujen jatkumisesta joten kyllä silloin voidaan puhua "palaamisesta neuvottelupöytään"

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:02 ----------

Lakko jatkuu, Neuvottelut jatkuvat aamulla! aamun työmatkaliikenne tulee siis olemaan varsin haasteellinen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Saas nähdä mitä tästä tulee. Eilen oli aika mielenkiintosta illalla odotella ja odotella, että miten tässä käy. 
VÄhän sellanen kutina on, että tuo tänään loppuu, mutta katsotaan nyt sitten.
Ei tämä kivaa ole. :/

Eilen sattumalta satuin radiosta kuulemaan kun Ylen toimittajat haasttelivat ihmisiä Elielillä, jos oikein ymmärsin. Sielä joku onnellinen nuori sanoi, että ei pääse kouluun kun bussit ei kulje. Toimittaja kysyi, että missäs päin sinulla on koulu? Johon tämä onnellinen opiskelija vastasi, että Myyrmäessä....................

HEH........ :Very Happy:  Ei Elieliltä varmaan M-juna mene sinne Myyrmäkeen...Ja jos on pläägät jalassa, ni mikä on ongelma?  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

Vartti uutisoi näin: LAKKO PYSÄYTTI METRON LIITYNTÄLIIKENTEEN, "metron liityntäliikenne itä-helsingin alueella katkesi bussilakon alkaessa Tiistaina klo 18" jutussa sentään mainitaan että lakko koskee linjoja 83,92,94,95 ja 97 vaikka otsikosta saa heti käsityksen että koko liityntäliikenne on seisahtunut! Miksei voida mainita myös sitä että suurin osa liityntälinjoista toimii normaalisti, tämä on todella harhaanjohtavaa uutisointia! Olisivat mieluummin tehneet saman uutisen Lähijunien liityntäliikenteestä johon lakko ihan oikeasti vaikuttaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:11 ----------




> Sielä joku onnellinen nuori sanoi, että ei pääse kouluun kun bussit ei kulje. Toimittaja kysyi, että missäs päin sinulla on koulu? Johon tämä onnellinen opiskelija vastasi, että Myyrmäessä....................
> 
> HEH........ Ei Elieliltä varmaan M-juna mene sinne Myyrmäkeen...Ja jos on pläägät jalassa, ni mikä on ongelma?


Ja vielä kun Myrtsi kuuluu alueisiin missä bussiliikennekin toimii ihan kohtuullisesti, ajaahan siellä v35,v55,452(elieliltä),510,530 ja 539.

----------


## teme

> Mahdatkohan muistaa ihan oikein? Ei niissä suunnitelmissa minun tietääkseni suunniteltu Hakunilan alueen seutulinjojen 740, 741 ja 742 lakkauttamista. Lisäksi linja 731 kaavailtiin siirrettäväksi Lahdentielle, jolloin sekin palvelisi Lahdenväylän itäpuolisia asuinalueita.


Olen sitten väärässä, minulle jäi vain sellainen mielikuva että ne suorat seutulinjat olisi lakkautettu.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

> Ja vielä kun Myrtsi kuuluu alueisiin missä bussiliikennekin toimii ihan kohtuullisesti, ajaahan siellä v35,v55,452(elieliltä),510,530 ja 539.


Niinpä! Eilenhän Ylenaikaisen aamun kysymykseen joku HELB:n kuljettaja soittelikin, että siniset bussit kulkee ihan normaalisti. Ihmettelin vaan ton nuoren kommenttia, tosiaan 452:sella pääsee suoraan Myyrmäen asemalle ja Junalla vielä vähän nopeammin...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Niinpä! Eilenhän Ylenaikaisen aamun kysymykseen joku HELB:n kuljettaja soittelikin, että siniset bussit kulkee ihan normaalisti. Ihmettelin vaan ton nuoren kommenttia, tosiaan 452:sella pääsee suoraan Myyrmäen asemalle ja Junalla vielä vähän nopeammin...


Niitä on paljon, jotka eivät osaa/viitsi itse selvittää, kulkeeko joku tietty linja vai ei. Jonkun muun se pitäisi hänelle kertoa. Vaikkapa aikataulukirjassa lukee aina aikataulun alareunassa, mikä liikennöitsijä linjaa hoitaa ja tiedotusvälineet ovat kyllä kertoneet, mitkä firmat ovat lakossa. Sillä tiedolla pitäisi jo aika paljon pystyä päättelemään.

Eiliniltana, kun lakko oli jo alkanut, linjaa 510 ajaessani oli mielestäni normaaliakin vähemmän porukkaa kyydissä.
Mutta kaikkia ei tieto lakosta tavoittanut. Vielä monta tuntia lakon alkamisen jälkeen Leppävaarassa odotteli kulkemattomia busseja paljon ns. mamuja. Voi tietysti olla luonnollisesti suomenkielisten tiedotusvälineiden seuraamisessa kielen ymmärtämisvaikeuksia, eikä sitten mikään Al-Jazeera tämmöisistä tietenkään uutisoi.

----------


## Automies

> Mutta kaikkia ei tieto lakosta tavoittanut. Vielä monta tuntia lakon alkamisen jälkeen Leppävaarassa odotteli kulkemattomia busseja paljon ns. mamuja.


Kun minä lähdin töistä eilen illalla kuuden jälkeen seurasin huvittuneena kuinka ihmiset odottelivat bussia Radiokadulla Länsi-Pasilassa. Siitä kun ei lakon aikana kulje yksikään bussilinja.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Aivan jooh, ihmettelin tosiaan itsekin eilen uutiskuvia 18 jälkeen Elieliltä kun oli ilmeisesti Länsi-Terminaaliin menossa populaa aikalailla, jos oikein katsoin laitureita. Muistaakseni se oli live kuvaa sillon.

Joh vaikka tuo onnellinen opiskeljia ei tietäisi mitään busseista, niin junalla on päässyt Myyrmäkeen iät ja ajat. Vaikka olisi kaikki bussit lakossa, niin junalla Myyrmäkeen pääsee joka tapauksessa.  :Very Happy:  Ei kelpaa siis syyksi bussilakko olla menemättä kouluun  :Very Happy: 

Noh katsotaan nyt sitten kello 15 aikaan mitä vastauksia AKT:ltä tulee sovintoesitykseen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Osapuolet ovat löytäneet suvun ja lakko on päättynyt.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Hyvä niin, että jäi näin lyhyeksi. 
Koskas ja missä kerrotaan mitä sielä nyt sitten sovittiin. Varsin mielenkiinnolla odotan etenkin työ-aikaan liittyviä asioita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koskas ja missä kerrotaan mitä sielä nyt sitten sovittiin.


Hyväksytyssä sovintoehdotuksessa

----------


## Knightrider

> Kuulin tänään CapaCityssä, että se lähtisi takaisin Saksaan jo tiistaina klo 18 lakon alettua, joten sitä ei varmaankaan enää nähdä. Viime lakon aikana Tyllilän nivel näkyi linjalla 143. Onko mahdollisuuksia, että se olisi lakon korvausliikenteessä taas?


Lähtikö CapaCity jo vai?

----------

